# Beschriftung der pneumatik Schläuche



## maxi (26 März 2009)

Hallo, finde kein passenden Unterforum.

Gibt es eien Din oder Iso etc. wie die pneumatik Schläuche und Aktoren bezeichnet werden müssen?

Wir grübeln Darüber gerade. Haben es vor vielen Jahren mal gemacht, aber es fällt uns nicht mehr ein.

Oder hat zufällig jemand eine Beispielzeite aus Fluid, oder ein Foto?

Grüße und Danke


----------



## ralfi (27 März 2009)

Also Sensoren und Aktoren werden immer nach Kundenwunsch (falls vorhanden) beschriftet. Ansonsten beschrifte ich die mit Eingangs und Ausgangsnummer. Hat sich bei sehr vielen Instandhaltern als sehr positiv herausgestellt, da aus der Softwar bzw. OP direkt ohne Schaltplan lesen der richtige Sensor / Aktor finden lässt. Ich beschrifte immer mit Murrplastik Stecksystem.

gruß


----------



## MSB (27 März 2009)

@Ralfi
Ist ja schön, das du das so machst, aber ich denke Maxi meinte etwas anderes.

Du hast einen Ausgang, der auf ein Ventil geht, am Ventil aber z.B. 3 Pneumatikschläuche.
Wie bezeichnest du nun die Schläuche "Normgerecht"?


----------



## PeterEF (27 März 2009)

ISO 1219-1 und -2: Fluidtechnik - Graphische Symbole und Schaltpläne 

ISO 11727: Fluidtechnik - Pneumatik - Kennzeichnung der Anschlüsse und Betätigungseinrichtungen von Ventilen und anderen Bauteilen

{Mir fällt öfter auf, das diejenigen welche dauernd von DIN/ISO/VDE und dem ganzen blablablub... schwätzen nicht mal wissen, wo sie was suchen sollen...}


----------

